# terramycin crumbles



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

I have had 2 does miscarry and went looking for crumbles just in case its something . Will not know for a few days as they have to be sent out. I cannot find the crumbles. The only thing I did find was powdered tetracycline . Each pound contains 25g of tetracycline and the package contains 10 g's of tetracycline . Does anyone know how I should dose this until I can find crumbles ?


Thanks, Patty


----------



## Sharpgoat (Feb 7, 2008)

I used the powder for some does do you have a scale that is in grains?
56 grains is 200 mg of Terramycin. 
Fran


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Your feed store guys can order feed with tetracycline in it and also they can order and you can order aureomycin from jeffers. Tetracycline has many many names...we have info on how to feed it and the dosages in goatkeeping 101. It will hurt nothing to give injections while you wait, I would give injections to those who are due to kid from this buck...putting the rest of the herd on crumbles. Don't forget to treat the buck. Vicki


----------



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

If it is "something" causing the miscarriage what could it be? and what is tetracycline used for? Sorry, I'm sure most everyone knows this already, but I'm still building my medical knowledge of goats


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Abortion storms are nearly always disease, sexually transmitted from the buck breeding a carrier doe, then breeding the next doe and the next. Rarely the carrier doe aborts again because she has in a previous pregnancy...but the next doe aborts...you don't really think much of it because an abortion a season is pretty common, it's not until the next doe aborts and the next when you realize you have a storm brewing. Giving injections to the next does due to kid and the buck while you put the whole herd on feed through antibiotics is the only way to save kids...they aren't aborting because they are diseased, they are aborting because the bacteria the mom has aborts the contents of the uterus to pass the bacteria to more does, via cleaning kids and it being in the enviornment, inlcuding you touching it. The carrier doe must be treated agressively. It's one of the dangers of outside breedings and buying sexual mature bucks. I purchased one this year, he went on a course of tetracylcine as soon as he got her and will have one more before he breeds in April, along with his penis/sheath cleaned and his semen looked at. vicki


----------

